# GemMaster Questions



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I am working in Gem Master and have 2 quick questions.

Is there a justification tool so that I can make sure my designs are lined up when I send them to the machine? ie, i have a team name and a mascot below, I want to run them as 1 transfer but need them to be centered to one another. is there a way to line them up in GM?

Also I lost the stone count on my bottom measurements bar. How can I get it back?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

There is no "Alignment tool" but you can use vertical (or horizontal) guidelines. Just pull one from the Ruler area. If you select an object, you can see a rectangle which is enclosing the object. The corner points and the mid points of the rectangle can be used for manual alignment.

If you lost your Status Bar, click View > Status Bar.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Thank you for the help, I knew it would be easy if someone showed me how.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you use design files from other software such as StoneCut, ACS, WinPCsign, OOBling, etc. in Gem Master or do you have to create all new files in Gem Master? Is there any other software files that can be brought into Gem Master?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I have been able to export out files from winpc as an ai and open them in gem master. I can't speak for other software.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you so much Shaggy!! I've been looking at the Cams, but I didn't want to have to recreate all my designs. So I'm guessing that if the program will export as AI file then I could import them into Gem Master.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

BML,
the short answer is yes.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

In Gemmaster if You select the widest graphic you will see a center circle. If you place a guide where the center circle is and then select the text or graphic you want centered under it and place the center circle in the middle of the guide you know that is is centered. I attached a graphic just to show.


----------

